# Cyanoacrylate Super Glue....underwater.



## Ady34 (11 Nov 2012)

Hi, 
im aware that this type of superglue is aquarium safe, but is it safe to use it in a working tank underwater....ie will it stick plants to hardscape underwater and will it still be harmless to livestock?

Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Nov 2012)

Ady
I don't think the glue will stick as the surface needs to be dryish and it needs the air to cure and set.
hoggie


----------



## Ian Holdich (12 Nov 2012)

It will set as soon as it hits the water, it doesn't cause any harm IME as it just floats and you can net it.


----------



## hinch (12 Nov 2012)

superglue gell can be used under water it sets after a few minutes rather than seconds.


----------



## Ady34 (12 Nov 2012)

Cheers,
Gel it is then!


----------



## Ady34 (13 Nov 2012)

......well that didn't work!


----------



## hinch (13 Nov 2012)

what did you use? I use it for gluing all my frags to the rock in the marine tank works fine you didn't use a water soluble one did you ?

useful link
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/lofiver ... 76529.html


----------



## Ady34 (13 Nov 2012)

Loctite superglue gel,
as soon as it hit the water it started to set and i couldnt then get it to stick to the wood. Most of it stuck to my fingers! I didnt want to mess up the tank or plants so gave up and used the wedging into crevice technique instead   Ill get home tonight to find floating ferns no doubt, then ill have to tie them to small pieces of stone and position them that way....like i normally do    Thought superglue would be quicker and easier, i did it with anubias in a stone scape, but that was before filling.
Cheerio
Ady.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Dec 2012)

I've got some Cyanoacrylate mate. Not the gel version, just the standard liquid type. This should be ok with CRS once set shouldn't it? 

Cheers,


----------



## Ady34 (7 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I've got some Cyanoacrylate mate. Not the gel version, just the standard liquid type. This should be ok with CRS once set shouldn't it?
> 
> Cheers,


Yeah it'll be fine. I used it to stick my spray bar configuration together in my CRS nano and no probs. funnily I'm gonna have to use it again next water change time as sometime today the end cap of my spraybar came loose. Must have been a day of breakages as the light timer failed also :? 
I've found that superglue is fine to use for this type of thing and when sticking plants to hardscape if you do it before filling   
Cheerio,
Ady


----------

